# Oblivious eye



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer, do you mind if I download this pic and play around with it digitally.
I have basic software, no photoshop, so it would be interesting to see what would come of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's the 2816x2112 Pixels verison: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1152OWDV

Have fun


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Is the golden object in the upper right of the gem/sphere my iris? I like all the colours... and my favourite semi-precious gem is the blue Falcon's Eye


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}er said:


> Is the golden object in the upper right of the gem/sphere my iris? I like all the colours... and my favourite semi-precious gem is the blue Falcon's Eye


Yes it is, I just thought that the gold would draw the eye, all I used was MP Navigator.
I would like to use some of your other pics if you don't mind


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Sure, go for it... If you want the large size version of any of them, just give me a shout =).


----------

